# Anybody near Paris?



## GRafyx (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I'm from Paris and as I am new to photography, I am really interested in getting a "photo day"  with another photograph.


----------



## texkam (Jun 6, 2013)

Near here.
Paris


----------



## Designer (Jun 6, 2013)

There are several in or near Paris, unfortunately I am not one of them.  

Keep waiting, or keep posting new threads with "Paris" or "France" in the title.  Show some photographs if you like.


----------

